# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  Stereo tuner Sansui T-1000L

## Panoss

Αποφάσισα να φτιάξω το παλιό μου Receiver που 'χα παρατημένο.
Η οθόνη ανάβει κανονικά.
Όταν το βάζω να ψάξει σταθμούς (να σταματήσει δηλαδή στον πρώτο που θα βρει) ψάχνει και δε βρίσκει! Δεν σταματά δηλαδή ποτέ.
Στην έξοδο δεν βγάζει καθόλου ακουστικό σήμα.
Η τροφοδοσία ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ(?) ok. O Μετασχηματιστής βγάζει τρεις τάσεις: 7 V, 30V  και 20 (AC, εννοείται).
Το τσιπάκι του tuner είναι το LA1266 και τροφοδοτείται με 13,5 V που είναι μέσα στα όριά του.
O αποκωδικοποιητής στέρεο είναι το LA3410, τροφοδοτείται και αυτός κανονικά.
Έχει κι άλλο ένα ολοκληρωμένο, TC9228P - HIGH SPEED PLL WITH BUILT-IN PRESCALER, και αυτό έχει κανονική τάση στα πινς τροφοδοσίας του.
Άρα συμπέρανα ότι από τροφοδοσία είμαστε εντάξει.

Εξέτασα διόδους, αντιστάσεις, τρανζίστορ  (εντάξει, όχι όλα αλλά αρκετά από αυτά), φαίνονται όλα οκ.

Πήρα και την έξοδο του ακουστικού σήματος κατευθείαν από το LA1266 και δεν βγάζει τίποτα, παρά μόνο το φύσημα που ακούγεται μεταξύ σταθμών π.χ.

Σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω τα 3 ολοκληρωμένα μιας και δεν βρίσκω τίποτα.
Καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## Panoss

Τελικά είχε πρόβλημα ο προενισχυτής που χρησιμοποιούσα. Πήρα σήμα από το LA1266 αλλά όχι από την τελική έξοδο, αλλά μάλλον θα το βρω.
Αυτό που με απασχολεί είναι ότι δεν σταματάει σε κάποιον σταθμό κατά την αυτόματη αναζήτηση. Γι αυτή τη δουλειά χρησιμοποιείται το TC9228P ??? (HIGH SPEED PLL WITH BUILT-IN PRESCALER)

----------


## east electronics

to πρωτο πραγμα που εχεις να κανεις ειναι η αλλαγη ολοων των μικρων ηλεκτρολυτικων γυρω γυρω στην πλακετα 

μετα μιλαμε απο εκει και μετα 

φυσικα σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν πειραζεις κανενα τριμερακι η πηνειο .... αν το εχεις κανει παμε αλλου

----------


## her

Να ρωτήσω κάτι? Αφού δεν σταματά σε κανένα σταθμό μήπως έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα το tuner του? 
Δηλαδή συμπεριφέρεται σαν να μην υπάρχει κεραία συνδεδεμένη.
 :Huh:  :Huh: 

Δεν ξέρω για αυτό ρωτώ

----------


## east electronics

δεν ειναι απαραιτητο αυτο ....για να σταματησει καπου θα πρπει ο σταθμος να εχει μια συγκεκριμενη ισχυ και πανω .... αν δεν την εχει δεν θα σταματησει ....επισης σε καποια τιουνερ η αυτοματη σαρωση ισχυει μονο για στερεο σταθμους οποτε αν το τιουνερ δεν μπορει να αποκωδικοποιησει το σημα στερεο τοτε η σαρωση δεν θα σταματαει πουθενα 


αν οι πυκνωτες ειναι φαγωμενοι γυρω γυρω ειναι δυσκολο οι βαθμιδες αυτες να δουλεψουν με την ακριβεια που χρειαζεται

----------


## Panoss

Το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ για τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς, αλλά απ' ότι θυμάμαι (το 'χω κλείσει προς το παρόν) είχε ελάχιστους (εκτός της τροφοδοσίας που ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ να 'ναι οκ) γι αυτό δεν έδωσα σημασία.
Θα τους αλλάξω και αν δε γίνει τίποτα θ' αλλάξω και τα ολοκληρωμένα.
Για κεραία έβαλα ένα απλό καλώδιο 80 cm.
Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο να 'στε καλά.
Θα ενημερώσω για την πορεία (πιστεύω θα το καταφέρω  :Wink: )

----------


## Panoss

Ναι, τελικά είχε λίγους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές, μόλις 37!!!
Τους άλλαξα όλους εκτός από 5 που δεν τους βρήκα, αλλά τίποτις...
Τα ολοκληρωμένα δεν τα βρήκα, αλλά θα κατέβω κέντρο που πιστεύω θα τα 'χουν. Είναι δυσεύρετα επειδή είναι παλιά(υποθέτω).
Τα 'ψαξα και στο darlas.gr και δεν τα βρήκα και ανησυχώ...

----------


## Panoss

Άλλαξα και τους 5 τελευταίους ηλεκτρολυτικούς, άλλαξα και τα 2 απο τα 3 τσιπάκια (LA1266, LA3410. Το TC9228P δεν το βρήκα).
ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. 
Λέτε να 'ναι το TC9228P το χαλασμένο; Καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## Triton

Εγώ δεν θα άλλαζα κανένα IC θα τσέκαρα μόνο ηλ.πυκνωτές και καμιά zener τάσεις γενικότερα .Τα IC πολύ σπάνια παρουσιάζουν βλάβες στα ραδιόφωνα.
Mute έχει ? δουλεύει ? αν ναι είναι ενεργοπ. κατα τη σάρωση ?
Μήπως έχει κανα τρίμερ για ρίθμηση ευεσθησίας του scan? και έχει πιάσει σκόνη ή δεν πατάει καλά ο δρομέας χτύπατο ελαφρά με ένα κατσαβιδακι.
Έχει ένδειξη έντασης σήματος ? δουλεύει ?

----------


## Panoss

Έχω αλλάξει όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς και τα 2 από τα 3 ICs.
Έχω ελέγξει τάσεις στα πινς τροφοδοσίας των ICs και είναι μέσα στα όρια λειτουργίας που δίνουν τα datasheets.
Έχω ελέγξει όλες τις διόδους, όχι μόνο τις ζένερ.
Αν με το mute εννοείς manual search και όχι auto, ναι έχει.
Στο manual search ακούγεται μόνο το χαρακτηριστικό φύσημα που ακούγεται μεταξύ των σταθμών. Σκέφτηκα μήπως είναι συντονισμένο εκτός των FM αλλά τελικά δεν πείραξα κανένα τριμμεράκι και κανένα πηνίο, γιατί αν είναι σωστά ρυθμισμένα μετά τρέχα γύρευε.
Δεν ξέρω αν έχει τρίμμερ ρύθμισης ευαισθησίας του scan.
Ένδειξη έντασης σήματος δεν έχει.

----------


## Triton

Αν κατάλαβα ακόμη και στο manual search δεν έχεις ήχο σωστά ? εκτος του φυσίματος της μπάντας.
Αν είναι έτσι το πιθανότερο είναι να μη δουλεύει ο τοπικός ταλαντωτής ,σπάνιο μεν αλλά ...
Ενας απλός τρόπος να τον ελέγξεις είναι να συντονίσεις το ραδιο στούς 88 και με ένα άλο ραδιο κοντά στο υπο έλενχο ράδιο να ακούσεις τον τοπικό ταλαντωτή 10,7 MC πιό πάνω δηλ στους 98,7 MC

----------


## Panoss

Το δοκίμασα αυτό με το άλλο ράδιο, αλλά τίποτα.
Δοκίμασα και μεταξύ 2 άλλων (τα 'χω μπόλικα μου φαίνεται ), πάλι τίποτα.
Υποθέτω ότι θα έπρεπε να λαμβάνω κάτι σαν παράσιτο στους 98,7. Σαν παρεμβολή.
Αλλά δεν λαμβάνω τίποτα.

----------


## chip

Το Stop παράγεται από το la1266.  (καλύτερα να μην αλλάζεις ολοκληρωμένα στην τύχη). 
Εκτός από το TC9228  (που θα δυσκολευτείς πολύ να το βρείς-πιστεύω) δεν έχεις αναφερθεί σε άλλο ένα ολοκληρωμένο, στο μικροελεγκτή του ραδιοφώνου.
Φαίνεται οτι η βλάβη είναι είτε στο μικροελεγκτή είτε στο TC9228 (αφού τα άλλαξες τα άλλα και δεν δουλεύουν). 
Θα ήταν χρήσιμο να ξέραμε αν δουλεύει στα AM. Αν δουλεύει τότε σχεδόν σίγουρα φτέει το TC9228. Αν δεν παίζει μπορεί να φτέει το TC9228 μπορεί να φτέει και ο μικροελεγκτής. Αν έχεις παλμογράφο δες αν υπάρχει "δραστηριότητα την ώρα που πατάς πλήκτρα για αλλαγή σταθμού στα pin 4,5,6  του TC9228. αν δεν κάνει τίποτα φτέει ο μικροελεγκτής. Επίσης δες αν υπάρχει σήμα στο πιν 2 Που είναι η είσοδο για το σήμα αναφοράς (αντι κρυστάλου). 
Το οτι δεν παίζει το αυτόματα ψάξιμο μην σε ανυσηχεί πολύ.... το πιθανότερο είναι οτι θα επανέλθει οταν αρχίσει να πιάνει και σταθμούς.
Αν έχεις εμπειρία αποσύνδεσε το κύκλωμα του TC9228 από το κύκλωμα του Tuner, και δώσε τάση στις varicap με ποτενσιόμετρο για να δεις αν δουλεύει το tuner και το LA1266.

----------


## Panoss

Σκόπευα να αλλάξω και τα 3 ICs αφού δεν ήξερα πώς να ελέγξω αν δουλεύουν, αλλά βρήκα μόνο τα 2.
Ο μικροελεγκτής του ραδιοφώνου...Είχα βρει άλλο ένα ολοκληρωμένο αλλά ήταν κάτω από την οθόνη (το κρύβει η οθόνη) και σκέφτηκα ότι θα 'ναι o οδηγός της οθόνης...Λέτε να ναι ο μικροελεγκτής του ραδιοφώνου;
Στα AM δεν δουλεύει.
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω παλμογράφο.







> Αν έχεις εμπειρία αποσύνδεσε το κύκλωμα του TC9228 από το κύκλωμα του Tuner, και δώσε τάση στις varicap με ποτενσιόμετρο για να δεις αν δουλεύει το tuner και το LA1266.


 Αυτό μακάρι να μπορούσα να το κάνω, αλλά το κύκλωμα μου φαίνεται πολύ πολύπλοκο.

----------


## chip

Αυτό κάτω από την οθόνη είναι σίγουρα ο μικροελεγκτής. Δεν ξέρω τι από τα δύο είναι...
Ελπίζω να είναι το TC9228 αν και αν ήταν δικό μου θα ήλπιζα να είναι ο μικροελεγκτής... (δύσκολο να βρεθεί το TC9228. Ο μικροελεγκτής αποκλίεται να βρεθεί (εκτός και τον έχει η αντιπροσωπεία))

----------


## Panoss

Εννοείς ότι αν κάποιο από τα δύο ICs είναι χαλασμένο, θα προτιμούσες να ναι ο μικροελεγκτής; Για ποιο λόγο; Αυτόν και να τον βρω, θα πρέπει να τον προγραμματίσω, που το κόβω πολύ χλωμό.
Εγώ πάντως θα προτιμούσα να 'χε χαλάσει το TC9228.

----------


## Triton

Λοιπόν συνοψίζοντας λέμε: 
Παρ ότι έχεις κεραία συνδεδεμένη δέν ακούς κανένα σταθμό ,αλλά ακούς το "φύσημα"  της μπάντας.
Δεν ακούς και το σήμα του τοπ.ταλαντωτή που πρέπει να είναι 10,7 MC πιο πάνω απο τήν συχνοτητα που έχεις επειλέξει.(Να τονίσω εδώ ότι πρέπει οι δέκτες να είναι όσο πιο κοντά γίνεται.Μή περιμένεις να ακούσεις καμια σηματάρα).
Τώρα απουσία τοπ.ταλαντ. , θα ακούς μόνο την έξοδο της IF που το πιό πιθανο ειναι πως αυτό ακούς.Χαρακτηριστικά είναι ο ίδιος ήχος με  ένα ράδιο ασυντόνιστο σε κάποιο σταθμό.Αλλά λίγο πιο χαμηλός σε ένταση.
Ξανετσεκάρεις συντονίζοντας σε μια άδεια συχνότητα η σε έναν ασθενή σταθμό με ένα καλό ραδιο ,το πλησιάζεις όσο πιο κοντα στο υπο έλενχο ράδιο και το συντονίζεις 10,7 χαμηλότερα.
Αν παρ όλη τη προσπάθεια να ακούσεις κάτι ,δεν ακούς τίποτα είναι βέβαιο ότι το ο τοπ. ταλαντ. δεν δουλεύει, ή δουλεύει αλλα ...ασυντόνιστος.
Τώρα για να καεί ολοκληρομένο ή τρανζ. χλωμό μου φαίνεται.
Έλεγξε άν μεταβάλεται κατα τον συντονισμό η τάση που πάει στη varicap πρέπει να είναι τα 30v που βρήκες .Αν δεν μεταβάλεται ψάχνεις να βρείς που κολλάει.Ελέγχεις για ψυχρές κολλήσεις,αν έχει μέσα tuner σε κουτάκι  πέρνα με καλάι τα pin που το ενώνουν με την πλακέτα,κοίτα για ραγισμένη πίστα.

Αν είναι ο controler ... χαιρέτα μου τον πλάτανο.

----------


## chip

Δεν φαίνεται να είναι στο tuner η ζημιά γιατί δεν παίζουν ούτε τα fm ούτε τα am που θα ειναι ανεξάρτητα κυκλώματα ως το la1266.
Ο λόγος που θα προτιμούσα το μικροελεγκτή είναι ακριβώς οτι θα ασχολούμουν να προγραμματίσω άλλον (λογικά δεν θα είναι ίδιος με τον παλαιό και θα θέλει προσθήκη πλακέτας με άλλο μικροελεγκτή).
Φυσικά δεν χάνεις τίποτα να ρωτήσεις αν υπάρχει στην αντιπροσωπεία της SANSUI (βέβαια είναι μεγάλο ρίσκο να πεις οτι αλλάζεις μικροελεγκτή χωρις να είναι σίγουρο οτι είναι αυτός).
To TC9228 λογικά μόνο από το εξωτερικό θα το βρεις να το φέρεις και αυτό όχι εύκολα (ρώτα και γι αυτό στην αντιπροσωπεία της SANSUI κάποτε τα επισκεύαζε ο κόσμος τα μηχανήματα και ίσως έχουν stock ανταλακτικών).

----------


## Panoss

Στο auto search δεν ακούγεται απολύτως τίποτα, στο  manual search ακούγεται το "φύσημα".
Κατάφερα να κάνω το τεστ με τον τοπικό ταλαντωτή ανάμεσα σε δυο ραδιοφωνάκια, όντως δουλεύει το κόλπο με αυτά τα 2 ραδιοφωνάκια.
Δεν μπόρεσα όμως να το κάνω και με το Sansui, ίσως τελικά να μη δουλεύει ο τοπικός ταλαντωτής ή δουλεύει ασυντόνιστος.
Για να εντοπίσω ποια είναι η varicap που χρησιμοποιείται, πρέπει να ψάξω καποια δίοδο με ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά; 
To tuner είναι μέσα σε κουτάκι, πέρασα με καλάι τα pins, αλλά τίποτα. Δεν βρήκα καμιά ραγισμένη πίστα.

Δεν πρέπει να είναι ο controler πάντως, γιατί το Display δουλεύει, δείχνει κανονικά συχνότητα, μπάντα, όταν πατάω το "up" ανεβαίνει η συχνότητα, με το  "down" κατεβαίνει. Αυτές τις λειτουργίες πρέπει να τις ελέγχει ο μικροελεγκτής, οπότε υποθέτω ότι δουλεύει σωστά. Επίσης όταν βραχυκυκλώνω με το δάχτυλό μου τον κρύσταλλό του, κάνει reset. ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ να δουλεύει ο ελεγκτής (έτσι νομίζω τουλάχιστον).

Τα δύο τσιπάκια που αντικατέστησα, από το εξωτερικό τα πήρα, dialelec (Αγγλία).
Το TC9228 όμως δεν το 'χε.

----------


## chip

το οτι δεν έχει ήχο στο search είναι λογικό αφού όταν κάνει search ο μικροελεγκτής δίνει εντολή για mute.
O μικροελεγκτής δεν αποκλίεται να έχει χαλάσει και ας δείχνει η οθόνη. Θα μπορούσε να μην δουλεύει το ραδιόφωνο αν έχει χαλάσε ένα από τα πιν εξόδου που ελέγχουν το pll (θα το έδειχνε πολύ εύκολα ένας παλμογράφος).
Φυσικά το ίδιο πιθανό (μπορεί και ποιο πιθανό) είναι να έχει χαλάσει το Pll.
Το TC9228 έχει δύο εξόδους. Η μία οδηγεί τα FM και η άλλη τα AM. Δεν είναι στανταρ ποια από τις δύο οδηγεί τα FM και ποια τα AM. Η μία είναι το πιν 16 και η άλλη το πιν 17 του TC9228. Η κάθε έξοδος οδηγεί ένα χαμηλοπερατό φίλτρο το οποίο πιθανότατα θα είναι ενεργό ώστε μαζί με το φιλτράρισμα να αυξήσει και την τάση από τα 5V του ΤC9228 στα 12 ή περισσότερα βόλτ που θα τροφοδοτεί τις varicap. Για να δώσεις τάση στις varicap θα πρέπει να αποσυνδέσεις αυτό το φίλτρο (και να δώσεις τάση μετά το φίλτρο). Επίσης θα πρέπει να ξέρεις με τι τάση τροφοδοτείται το κύκλωμα του φίλτρου γιατί αυτή θα είναι και η μέγιστη τάση για τις varicap. Στο datasheet του TC9228 το κάθε φίλτρο είναι φτιαγμένο με δύο τρανζίστορ (1 fet και 1 npn) συν τις απαραίτητες αντιστάσεις και πυκνωτές.
Αν δώσεις τάση στις varicap χωρίς να έχεις αποσυνδέσει το φίλτρο ενδέχεται να κάνεις ζημιά είτε στο κύκλωμα του φίλτρου είτε στο TC9228 (εννοείτε οτι το tc9228 δεν πρέπει να έρχεται σε επαφή με την τάση που θα δώσεις).
Ίσως βοηθούσε αν ανέβαζες μια φωτογραφία από το κύκλωμα του TC9228.
Μην πειράξεις κανένα ρυθμιστικό!!!!! (ιδιαίτερα στο μεταλικό κουτάκι)... η ζημιά δεν είναι εκεί αφού αποκλίεται να ξεσυντονίστηκαν και τα am και τα fm μαζι.

----------


## Panoss

Να και φωτό από το κύκλωμα του TC9228.
Κάτω - κάτω γράφει "OSC(f)", υποθέτω ότι όλο αυτό το κύκλωμα είναι ο ταλαντωτής.

----------


## chip

ωραία!
Το κύκλωμα πάνω από το osc(f) είναι το κύκλωμα του φίλτρου που οδηγεί τις varicap. Όπως και στo datasheet του tc9228 χρησιμοποιεί 2fet και 2 npn τρανζίστορ (για δύο φίλτρα-ένα για FM, ένα για AM).
Ευτυχώς η sansui για να μας βοηθίσει έχει αποτυπώσει τις γραμμές στο πάνω μέρος της πλακέτας, όμως υπάρχουν κάποια σημεία που θέλω λίγο βοήθεια....
Θέλω να μετρήσεις την τάση στο jw126 (αριστερό άκρο της R51). Υποθέτω αυτό το σημείο είναι τάση τροφοδοσίας, σωστά? (εκτιμώ να έχει 12V (ή και περισσότερα).
Η γραμμή από το Το δεξί άκρο της r51 πάει μέσα στο tuner (το μεταλικό κουτάκι), σωστά?

Επίσης θέλω να ελέγξεις δύο άλλα πραγματάκια.
Όταν επιλέγεις AM φτάνει τάση στο πόδι 20 του LA1266 και όταν επιλέγεις FM σταματάει να έχει τάση, σωστά? (θέλω να δω οτι γίνεται η επιλογη του FM/AM). (προσοχή μην κάνεις κανένα βραχυκύκλωμα κατά τη μέτρηση)
Επίσης θα ήθελα να μου πέις αν μπορείς που καταλήγουν τα πόδια 10 και 11 του ολοκληρωμένου TC9228. (Το ρωτάω για να δω αν πάνε σε σημαντικές λειτουργίες και αν όχι αν μπορούμε να βάλουμε το TC9227 ακυρώνοντας τις λειτουργίες αυτές)

----------


## Panoss

Τάση στο JW126:
0,010 V (10 milliVolt) 87,5 MHz
0,20 V στους 97 MHz.
2,28 V στους 104 MHz.
3,80 V στους 108 MHz.

To pin 22 (Vdd δηλαδή) του TC9228 5,5 V, δηλαδή οκ.

Το δεξί άκρο της R51 πηγαίνει στο D του τρανζίστορ FET FT1.

To πιν 20 του LA1266 έχει:
στα Fm 4,27 V.
στα AM 3,96 V.

Το πιν 10  του TC9228 πάει στο δεξί άκρο της R74 και το 11 πάει στο JW130.

----------


## chip

χμμμ.... τώρα δυσκόλευσαν πολύ τα πράγματα...
Για να μεταβάλεται η τάση στο JW126 φαίνεται σα να είναι η τάση που δίνει το pll στις varicap, και το χειρότερο είναι οτι αφού μεταβάλεται ανάλογα με τη συχνότητα... μάλλον το Pll έχει κλειδώσει στη συχνότητα που θέλουμε... οπότε... που είναι η βλάβη? Θέλει σκέψη... :Confused1: 
ο συλέκτης του Q10 που πάει?
Επίσης θέλω να ξαναδείς που καταλήγουν τα πιν 10 και 11 του tc9228 γιατί θέλω το τέλος της διαδρομής μέσα από αντιστάσεις και jumper.

Θά ήθελα να ξαναμετρήσεις το πιν 20 του la1266. Αυτό που μέτρησες δεν φαίνεται σωστό.. (η δε μετρήθηκε σωστά ή εδω υπάρχει βλάβη). Το πιν 20 είναι η τροφοδοσία του δέκτη AM και πιστέυω οτι δεν έπρεπε να είχε τάση στα FM ή έστω στα AM να είναι περισσότερη. Η γραμμή από το πιν 20 πάει σε ένα πηνίο (μετασχηματιστάκι) μέσης συχνότητας και μετά το πηνίο πάει σε ένα τρανζιστοράκι. σωστά?

----------


## Panoss

Ο συλλέκτης του Q10 πάει στον όρθιο κιτρινο ηλεκτρολυτικό κάτω δεξιά, τον C25.
Σημείωσα τις διαδρομές στην επισυναπτόμενη φωτογραφία, για τα πιν 10 και 11. 
Το πιν 10 του TC9228 πάει στο δεξί άκρο της R74 , ΚΙΤΡΙΝΗ γραμμή
Το 11 πάει στο JW130 ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΙ γραμμή.
To pin 20 δίνει 0 V στα FM και 12,4 V στα AM. Σόρι, στην προηγούμενη μέτρηση έκανα λάθος, μέτρησα το πιν 21 :Hammer: .
Το πιν 20 πάει σε ένα πηνίο, μετασχηματιστάκι (όρθιο μεταλλικό, ορθογώνιο) και μετά ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΕΤΑΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΑΚΙ πάει σε ένα φίλτρο με 3 ποδαράκια.
Τρανζίστορ δεν υπάρχει κοντά.
Το πιν 20 ,δηλαδή, συνδέεται μόνο με το μετασχηματιστάκι.

----------


## chip

μέτρα αν έχει τάση το pin 7 (τροφοδοσία) του LA1266 (υποθέτω θα έχει)

και συνεπώς έχουμε....
φαίνεται οτι κλειδώνει το pll. 
Λογικα το tuner δουλεύει, αφού είναι μάλλον απίθανο να χάλασαν και τα ΑΜ και τα FM. (εκτός και κάποιος κεραυνός έκαψε το front end και των δυο δεκτών ΑΜ και FM)
Τα ολοκληρωμένα αλλάχθηκαν άρα δεν φτέει το LA1266 ή ο stereo decoder.
και δεν σταματάει στο Search που σημαίνει οτι άσχετα με τον ήχο δεν λαμβάνει σταθμούς....
Δύσκολα τα πράγματα...
Η βλάβη υπάρχει υποψία πως δημιουργήθηκε? (πχ κεραυνός ΔΕΗ κλπ...?)

----------


## Panoss

Τάση στο πιν 7 13,2 V που είναι μέσα στα όρια (max Voltage=16V σύμφωνα με το datasheet).
Δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι πως είχε χαλάσει, πάνε αρκετά χρόνια. Δεν μπορώ να το συνδέσω με κάποιο γεγονός (π.χ κεραυνό), αλλά δεν μπορώ και να το αποκλείσω.
Δηλαδή, συμπεραίνεις ότι το TC9228 δουλεύει;

----------


## chip

Δεν ξέρω αν δουλεύουν όλες οι λειτουργίες του TC9228 όμως το Pll του φαίνεται οτι δουλεύει αφού ανάλογα με τη συχνότητα που δείχνει το display έχει και άλλη τάση. Αν δεν κλείδωνε θα είχε κολημένη την τάση στα 5V ή στα 0V ανάλογα με το αν προσπαθούσε να αυξήσει η να μειώσει τη συχνότητα.
Επίσης φαίνεται οτι δουλεύει και ο τοπικός ταλαντωτής του δέκτη διαφορετικά δεν θα είχε κάτι να κλειδώσει το TC9228.
 Δοκίμασες να συνδέσεις ένα ενισχυτάκι με ηχείο (σαν τα ηχεία των pc) Κατευθείαν στην έξοδο του LA1266? (πιν 12 για τα FM, πιν15 για τα Am) σε σειρά με τη σύνδεση βάλε και ένα ηλεκτρολυτικό μικρό (1-10μF).
(θα περίμενα να πέζουν τουλάχιστον τα AM αφού τα ΑΜ λογικά δεν έχουν ενεργό κύκλωμα (τα κάνει όλα το LA1266) και το LA1266 έχει αλαχθεί. Επίσης αφού μεταβάλεται η τάση στα FM θα μεταβάλεται και στη Varicap των AM. Γιατί λοιπόν δεν παίζει? 
Αρχίζω να πιστεύω οτι είναι χαζοβλάβη σε κανένα ηλεκτρονικό διακόπτη (ίσως με διοδάκια) που επιλέγει τον ήχο των ΑΜ ή FM.
Συνδεμένη κεραία έχεις?

----------


## Panoss

Δοκίμασα και με προενισχυτή-ενισχυτή από την έξοδο του LA1266 (πιν 12, FM OUT, δοκίμασα και σε άλλα σημεία του κυκλώματος μέχρι την έξοδο, αλλά δεν πήρα από πουθενά σήμα.
Θα δοκιμάσω και με άλλο προσενισχυτή-ενισχυτή.

----------


## chip

δοκίμασε και πιν 15 με το δέκτη να παίζει στα AM. (και να υπάρχει και πυκνωτής σε σειρά)

----------


## east electronics

CHIP ...... ΤΑ ΘΕΡΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤHΡΙΑ οχι μονο για την προσπαθεια σου να βοηθησεις τον φιλο με το προβλημα αλλα και για την εμπεριστατωμενη ενημερωση πανω στο συγκεριμενο θεμα που δειχνει να το κατεχεις παρα πολυ καλα ....μπραβο !!!!

ευχαριστουμε sakis
\

----------


## chip

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά λόγια Saki (ιδιαίτερα γιατι τα λέει κάποιος με μεγάλη εμπειρία!!!). :Smile: 
Πραγματικά με έχει μπερδέψει το πρόβλημα αυτού του δέκτη αφού αρχίζει να φαίνεται οτι δεν φτέει κάποιο ολοκληρωμένο αλλά κάτι άλλο... :Confused1:

----------


## Panoss

Φίλε chip εγώ να σε ευχαριστήσω για την Ιώβεια υπομονή που επέδειξες στην εύρεση της βλάβης.
Τώρα, όσον αφορά το tuner, το δοκίμασα και με άλλο προενισχυτή-ενισχυτή αλλά δεν πήρα σήμα. Μόλις βρω ευκαιρία (από άποψη χρόνου) θα ξανασχοληθώ.
Καλά, μην το αποκλείεις να φταίει ο μικροελεγκτής. Ή το TC9228.

----------


## chip

Να σαι καλά... Δεν χρειάζεται να με ευχαριστείς για τίποτα...
Δεν αποκλείω τίποτα... πάντως είναι ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση βλάβης...
και αξίζει να ξανασχοληθεί κανείς μαζί της.

----------

